# Prevent burlwood from cracking?



## plang228 (Jan 31, 2012)

I make knife handles from various assorted burls that I find, sometime I'm lucky enough to find a dry, non-wormy burl but most of the time I cut them green and I always have troubles with cracking, what do you guys do to stop them form cracking?


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 2, 2012)

cut, seal(burl needs to be sealed on all sides), put away on some shelf for the next year or so,and wait. you rush cutting green wood ,it will crack.


----------

